# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  تفكيك ايفون 5 قطعة قطعة

## dalitog_01

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
طرقة فك ايفون 5 قطعة قطعة 
شاهد الفيديو 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

جزاكم الله خيرا 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## smiliani1

*جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## khalil32

الف ششششششششششششششششششكككككككككر

----------


## bacha061

مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## mbcward

مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## abdel23

جزاكم الله خيرا 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## asmsalh

مشكور يا معلم

----------


## th3j0cker

شكرااا بارك الله فيك

----------

